# Cutting board build blog.



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

*Cutting board build blog.*

I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.

Importantly, the dimensions I have listed are the approximate final dimensions. The pre-glue up dimensions were typically 1/8" oversize so that I had some extra wood for scraping, planing, and resquaring after each step. Also, I list a 4' length. I chose that length because it was easy to handle, but you'll need about 8' to make a full size cutting board. SO DOUBLE IT. The final dimensions are not critical. The most important part is that it is perfectly square. The size of the notch is also not critical, it just needs to be perfectly square.



Slice it up like a loaf of french bread.



This is what a block looks like.



Here is a picture of my gluing jig.



This is about what it looks like after gluing. I used titebond III. Make sure you have plenty of glue, have everything set up the way you like it off to the side of jig, and move quickly. I got my wife to help for the second one.



Square it up one last time, round over the edges, a little sanding, and it's all done. I finished mine with 2 coats of Watco Butcher Block oil.


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Nice blog.
Details are nice.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Great! Very exciting potential here.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


that is a really clever design, I am going to have to keep something like that in the back of my head. good work, thanks!


----------



## RalphNevin (Feb 6, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post. It made it so much easier to understand.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


You my friend have just been elected to the Board Rm….LOL , a very sweet design Sinister Hand…BC


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Excellent tutorial!
I think I can do it! Thank you so much!
Ellen


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


I didn't get this one, very cunning! Thanks for the blog. Mind if I 'borrow' the design for a box top. Immitaion is the sincerest form of flattery.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


You'll get a credit of course. And no I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Martyn: If I didn't want anyone to imitate it, I wouldn't have posted the how to  
I would be thrilled to see pictures of your box when it's done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Yes of course, silly me. Wasn't thinking. Its going to be interesting as I'm going to need to scale it down, probably 1 in 3. Cutting walnut to 1mm thick is going to be interesting.

Martyn


----------



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Getting it to a consistent 1mm along the entire length could be tough. This is a project where a drum sander would be handy. If you have one, I think that would really help. My planer has a bit of snipe that I can't get rid of, so the last few inches of my glue ups were unusable.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Thank you Patrick.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


nice job


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


I've got it Patrick. Apply 3 or 4mm walnut and plane down the final block until the walnut is but a 1mm skin on each side.

Simples

Martyn


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog, it's kind of like when a magician explains a trick, now it all makes sense. JIM


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


The uneven walnut border thickness makes this project for me; gives it a more organic look. Thanks for sharing this project and blog.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


thank you for posting


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


great blog! thanks.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Between you and David , I think that even I might be able to try this one out ! Thank you for the excellent blog and assembly pictures : )


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Excellent - both tutorial and clarifying photos.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Sorry I have not commented earlier but I wanted to finish my version of BC's take on this…. posted here


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


very nice, i must try my hand at one of these, only made simple boards before, thanks for the details


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Amazed again, thanks great blog super board.


----------



## arudson (Jun 4, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to trying to make some of these. Thanks for laying it out so clearly. I have a question about surfacing. I have a thickness planer but no drum sander. Is there any concern about blow-out along the edges putting into a Dewalt planer with minimal surdace removal and low speed? Thanks very much and you should be very proud of your design which seems to be being copied many times.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Arudson - I also do not have a drum sander (yet). I used a hand plane to get off the majority of the squeeze out and then I surface planed it. I did get a little tear out. You should be prepared to trim off a quarter inch after surfacing. That's no big deal for a cutting board, but if you're making a box or table top, be sure to make it oversized.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


arudson ,

you could make a sled ,
with runners glued to it on the sides (down on the sled) .
and stops front and back .
just blow out the sled after each pass thru the planer ,
so sawdust doesn't get under the board and lift a corner .
flip it over too , to flatten both sides together ,
small passes , easy does it .


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


i did a small round over on the edges to prevent any blowout as i ran it through the planer


----------



## mommawoodchuck (Mar 4, 2011)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Patrick that is so cool. I Live in Estherville….Go Hawkeyes!!!


----------



## tonyps57a (Dec 31, 2015)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Afternoon,
My simple mind is missing how thick the pieces of wood are? Could someone please let me know?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


wicked work on this - thanks for posting the instructions as well…


----------



## jssussex (Mar 26, 2008)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


I really like this design and once you understand the make up it's so simple. thanks for sharing this so many years ago.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Thank you Patrick for sharing the plans for an Incredibly looking board.


----------



## QSligh (Dec 18, 2020)

Sinister said:


> *Cutting board build blog.*
> 
> I recently uploaded pictures of a cutting board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543) and several fellow LJs asked me to show how it was put together. Subsequently, Patron quickly deduced the process and wrote a nice blog showing the step by step process for how to achieve the pattern. I encourage anyone who is interested to take a look because he has some nice pictures outlining the process. http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15074. I thought I would add a short amendment to his blog describing how I built my specific pattern.
> 
> ...


You are very talented! I saw something like this on FB and have been searching to find where/how it was created and I stumbled upon this site and I'm stoked! I want to make one and hope that I can do your work justice!


----------

